# uni



## katsarloki (Jan 21, 2002)

hi,i've had digestion problems pretty much since i was young. i don't know if it is IBS, however, i'm constantly worrying whether or not i'll need to go to the toilet with diarrhea. as a result, i'm unable to go out in public places. i also get anxiety from going out in public places. sometimes i just make myself sick from worrying. i'm soon going to be taking zoloft to combat this anxiety problem.my concern is that i've just enrolled in a uni course and i'm very concerned with whether i'll be able to cope or not. any advice?thanks.


----------



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

Sounds to me like you have exactly my problem. I am currently on Zoloft and I guess you can say it helps with my anxiety. I get sick only when I worry or am excited about going out. I live in a small town and basically have every bathroom in every store memorized in my head. I would be very stressed/depressed without Zoloft, since I was diagnosed as a manic depressive before I even knew I had IBS. But they tried to take me off of it, and I couldn't handle all the emotions. I'm a low dose which is just the right amount to keep me from reaching insanity. (25mg). Sounds to me you have IBS. Like people say, there's no cure, and everyone reacts different, so you just have to wait it out and deal with it the best you know how. Pretty crappy huh?More on Me


----------



## katsarloki (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks for that. i feel that i'll be alright once i get used to the campus and i get settled, but the first few weeks will be hell. i also don't really have depression, but just intense fears about people and toilet troubles. i hope i won't need to be on zoloft forever, just until i feel comfortable with my surroundings. i'm not really emotional, but do you really feel the absence of zoloft? that's a big worry. i hope i don't get depression after zoloft.


----------



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

u sound like u dont need to be on it to me. dont be on any medication unless you have to. your're right once u get comfortable u will be fine. i still have the fear of using the bathroom even w/o the zoloft..and if u get on it...and then go off, u might feel a little irritated without it. i get real bitchy w/o it.


----------

